# vaccination and pregnancy?



## alecvk (Mar 17, 2005)

I had completed the final round of vaccinationS about two weeks ago. At about the same time, or right after vaccinations, my queen got pregnant. Her nipples just turned pink. Leukamia vaccine was a killed virus, but all other vaccines were live virus. I am not certain about rabbies vaccine.

I know that it is not advisable to vaccinate pregnant queens with live virus, but killed virus is OK. None of the books however say what would be the outcome if a pregnant queen is vaccinated with live virus. My vet says that the kittens may be carriers of the virus and would not live long. There should be no problems with the queen. 

Based on your experience, is the queen gonna be OK? Are the kittens gonna be affected? This is all considering that she got pregnant right at the time or right after being vaccinated.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

We would never vaccinate a cat known to be pregnant, as it can have detrimental effects. If she was mated 2 weeks ago, you don't know for certain that she is pregnant and it's no way too late to get her speyed. That would be my advice.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I've edited the thread. Send me a PM if the troll comes back.

/Sol - Moderator


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Vaccinatin a pregnant queen, no matter if killed or live vaccine is used, isn't anything I would recommende, but that doesn't really help if one doesn't know the cat is pregnant when she's vaccinated.

Talk to a vet about possible side effects and then decide if the kittens should be born or if the queen should be spayed.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

If she's a normal pet cat and not an outstanding pedigree, she should be speyed regardless.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yeah talk to a vet about if our cat should be spayed.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

All i can say is better to go to a vet and talk to them and make sure its all okay before going there


----------

